# Daybreak pond



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Who has fished it and what is in there? Nice community pond that looks like it could be a good bassin lake in some time. Just wonder about species and where to go if someone has any pointers. Thanks!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have caught a few small largemouth bass out of there but that is it .


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I haven't fished there in over a year. Every time I would go I got less and less bites. I don't know if they stock it a whole bunch


----------

